# Piranha Issnt Getting The Food While Others Are



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Well how would you fix a tank where your 5 of your piranha are eating food but 1 isn't how would you fix that. Basically what happens is that the piranhas all bully this smaller one. How would u fix it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Feed smaller amounts throughout the tank, until all fish stop eating.

remove any uneaten food after.


----------

